# Masterbuilt 800 wifi and bluetooth question



## wahoowad (Jan 2, 2022)

Fired up my new MGS 800 today and got the app connected while performing the factory recommended seasoning process. I think I was able to successfully connect it to my WIFI and my iPhone could see/control the MGS 800, but I also noted it was connected over Bluetooth as well. So was I communicating between my iPhone app and the MGS 800 via wifi or via Bluetooth?


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 2, 2022)

We live rural and on a good day WIFI is iffy. To the point we can't use WIFI with our MGS560.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 2, 2022)

I believe the bluetooth is for the initial setup, then once you get the smoker connected to wifi it uses that.  I am not certain though - if it is something you are curious about I can do a couple of tests tomorrow.  I haven't put mine away after my last cook, was planning to do that tomorrow anyhow.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 3, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I believe the bluetooth is for the initial setup, then once you get the smoker connected to wifi it uses that.  I am not certain though - if it is something you are curious about I can do a couple of tests tomorrow.  I haven't put mine away after my last cook, was planning to do that tomorrow anyhow.



I suspect you are correct but Masterbuilt doesn't clarify it very well. I was wondering if it can use either - wifi if it is available or Bluetooth?


----------



## negolien (Jan 3, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I believe the bluetooth is for the initial setup, then once you get the smoker connected to wifi it uses that.  I am not certain though - if it is something you are curious about I can do a couple of tests tomorrow.  I haven't put mine away after my last cook, was planning to do that tomorrow anyhow.



I think it's the opposite. I think the wifi is for updates and the blue tooth is for controlling the unit. I have never had the app work when say going to the store during a cook.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 3, 2022)

negolien said:


> I think it's the opposite. I think the wifi is for updates and the blue tooth is for controlling the unit. I have never had the app work when say going to the store during a cook.



the wifi only allows your device and the controller to communicate over wifi when both devices are on the same local network. It isn’t designed to monitor when you leave home and try to do it remotely.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 3, 2022)

wahoowad said:


> the wifi only allows your device and the controller to communicate over wifi when both devices are on the same local network. It isn’t designed to monitor when you leave home and try to do it remotely.


No. You have to use the 2.4 local network with your smart device and grill to get the grill connected to the internet. That's it. When you turn on the grill it will then connect to your wi-fi network and then be connected to the internet. You can view and change the settings with your internet connected smart device anywhere, not just within range of your home network.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 3, 2022)

OK gang, I just did some testing before cleaning and covering my 1050.   Here are my results - bad news for the bluetooth crowd.  

*The TL;DR version is: *The Masterbuilt Gravity Series can be controlled via the Masterbuilt app over WiFi or Cellular Data (provided the cooker is on a WiFi network with internet access), but not Bluetooth.


*Test Detail:*

I used an iPhone 8.  I have a well-equipped Wireless Mesh network at home with excellent coverage, and a gig symmetrical fiber connection to the outside world.  

All tests were the same - I powered on the 1050, attempted to connect to it in the Masterbuilt app, set the temp to 225, waited for fan to start to spin, then powered off the 1050 via the Masterbuilt app.  After this I force quit the Masterbuilt app until the next test.

Before each test I manually turned off all other radios on my phone, so the only possible method of connection from my phone to the 1050 was the method specifically being tested.

*WiFi Test* (Bluetooth and Cellular radios disabled) - connect to remote, set to 225, fan spin, then powered off - *success*.  This would be normal operating conditions for most people (aside from bluetooth and cellular radios being manually disabled).  
*Cellular Data Test* (WiFi and Bluetooth radios disabled) - connect to remote, set to 225, fan spin, then powered off - *success*.  Even though I was standing right next to the 1050, this simulates controlling the unit while away from home as it connected via cellular and back to my home network.  
*Bluetooth Test* (WiFi and Cellular radios disabled) - connect to remote, set to 225, fan spin, then powered off - *fail.*  This failed at the connection stage.  I could not connect to the 1050 via Bluetooth in remote mode from my iPhone.  I can only connect via Bluetooth when the 1050 is set to pairing mode on the controller, so this would confirm that Bluetooth is only intended for the initial setup.  I also could not even see the 1050 from my Bluetooth device manager in iPhone settings, so I suspect the Bluetooth radio on the 1050 is only active when it's set to pairing mode and until configuration is complete.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 3, 2022)

thanks 

 mcokevin
 ! I didn’t k ow the app worked over the internet! Thanks for confirming.

How about silencing the controller‘s count up or count down alarms? I set an alarm on the controller for 60 minutes and when it expired the controller beeped but not the app. Seems you get no timer notification on the app? And I could not turn off the annoying beeping remotely , had to go turn it off at the controller. Am I missing something?


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 3, 2022)

wahoowad said:


> thanks
> 
> mcokevin
> ! I didn’t k ow the app worked over the internet! Thanks for confirming.
> ...



To my knowledge there is no sync between the timers on the app and on the controller.  This would be a great feature if they added it.


----------

